# As if he couldn't have been any cooler, today I learned Johnny Cash was a bottle digger.



## Drift (Sep 11, 2020)

I just saw this video tour of an old farm that Johnny Cash owned. I had to pause halfway through to share this screengrab.

Johnny Cash apparently loved to metal detect and that led him to digging up those bottles, where they've stayed in the window for decades. Thought y'all might find that neat like I did. If you want to check out the video, the relevant section is at 5:13: 




I wish they showed a closer look! I'd love to see this place in person someday.

Does anybody know of any other famous people who caught the bottle bug? I can't think of any.


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 11, 2020)

Do you know who Jase Robertson is. I know he Metal detects


----------



## Drift (Sep 11, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Do you know who Jase Robertson is. I know he Metal detects



I haven't seen his show, but I see him on shirts everywhere!

Just found this interview about metal detecting with Johnny's daughter Cindy: https://m.facebook.com/notes/americ...llins-edited-by-duke-dillon/1516718178555258/

And there's this mention from Hank Williams Jr.:

"June Carter Cash was my godmother, and me and Johnny [Cash] hunted Civil War artifacts all the time," Williams Jr. recalls. "We loved guns -- the old, mostly antique guns. We loved metal detecting when we were looking for stuff. My mother, Audrey Williams, and June Carter were very close friends."









						What Is Hank Williams Jr.’s Relationship to June Carter Cash?
					

How are Hank Williams Jr. and June Carter Cash related? The Boot investigates.




					theboot.com


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 11, 2020)

It’s a great series


----------



## sandchip (Sep 12, 2020)

That's cool.  Former President Jimmy Carter collects antique bottles and was featured in an early issue of Antique Bottle Magazine.


----------



## Drift (Sep 12, 2020)

sandchip said:


> That's cool.  Former President Jimmy Carter collects antique bottles and was featured in an early issue of Antique Bottle Magazine.



Coolest president ever between that and championing the Allman Brothers! I'm looking forward to that new documentary about Carter coming out. Bob Dylan makes a rare appearance in it. I hope to get my hands and eyes on back issues of that and other bottle periodicals someday. Seems like they'd be fun to read.


----------



## willong (Sep 16, 2020)

Drift said:


> I just saw this video tour of an old farm that Johnny Cash owned. I had to pause halfway through to share this screengrab.
> 
> Johnny Cash apparently loved to metal detect and that led him to digging up those bottles, where they've stayed in the window for decades. Thought y'all might find that neat like I did. If you want to check out the video, the relevant section is at 5:13:
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for sharing that.


----------

